# big fall in ISEQ



## joe sod (17 Jun 2007)

Just wondering what people think of the recent falls in the ISEQ, is it going to slide further. It is overweight in building and financials and underweight in energy and commodities


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Jun 2007)

Please read the Posting Guidelines before contributing to this thread. 

11. We don't discuss individual shares    	You won't find any messages suggesting investing in _CRH_ or asking if _AIB_ is a good investment. It is not the purpose of _Askaboutmoney_. We don't facilitate stock tipping or speculation about the future performance of individual shares. There are many other forums which discuss individual shares: Sharewatch, The Motley Fool, etc, etc . . .

 This guideline does not restrict you from discussing the mechanics of buying or selling shares in a flotation or rights issue


----------

